

NationBuilder raises $6.25M to disrupt politics - sethbannon
http://techpresident.com/news/21885/nationbuilder-announce-625-million-silicon-valley-angel-funding

======
ImprovedSilence
Sounds like a fantastic idea. I hope it works.

